# Bolens iseki



## Rhinson76 (May 6, 2021)

I have a bolens iseki g152 tractor serial number 003061 and it has a " P" and the end of those numbers and on the frame it has tx 1410 I'm just trying to find out the year of the tractor it has a k3a 3 cylinder diesel engine can anyone help me tell the year of my tractor all other stickers are faded out


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have a look to see if you can find a date stamped on one of the wheels.


----------



## Rhinson76 (May 6, 2021)

Would I have to take the wheel off


----------



## Rhinson76 (May 6, 2021)

Not seeing date on the back of the wheel or front of the wheel


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd have a look on the outside first


----------



## Rhinson76 (May 6, 2021)

The only numbers I seen on the intire wheel was the wheel size


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There is not very much info out there on these tractors. Seems that model designations change from time to time.. gives you a range of years your tractor was made. Some had date stamped wheels, but if the wheels were changed at some point, it's not much use.
You may have to see if you can narrow down the date of manufacture of the engine to get you closer to the build date of your unit. Mitsubishi I believe.


----------



## Rhinson76 (May 6, 2021)

The engine is a k3a


----------



## Rhinson76 (May 6, 2021)

I do greatly appreciate the help I have a place to buy replacement parts the company is Sam's bolens in Indiana I had to order a bearing housing for the belly mower of my tractor and the bearings


----------



## Rhinson76 (May 6, 2021)

I look at it every piece I'm putting on it is like a weird restoration but I just use to make a little money not really trying to restore it because of course finding out buying the pieces as they break are getting very expensive especially since the guy i get them from must have cornered the market on the parts


----------



## Rhinson76 (May 6, 2021)

Thank for your help


----------

